# Glitter and holographic



## PCA (Aug 27, 2018)

Is it possible to use both on a shirt? I would think you could but my other question is what does it look like? Is it too much? Opinions please I’m somewhat of a newbie with these two.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Sure, any thing is possible, just don't layer either one, use the "trap" or "knockout" technique, in your software.


----------



## PCA (Aug 27, 2018)

Thanks... I change my mind and just did the glitter... weird thing maybe you can tell what went wrong here..

I was using Siser glitter heat transfer light orange
My press setting was at 320 17 seconds

After pressing the black hoodie the orange glitter came out with a goldish green color to it... what in the world did I do wrong.


----------



## BraaaaapGraphics (Jul 6, 2015)

yes the light orange is translucent and the black garment mixed with it ! translucent should only be used on light garmets


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

I see no photo, but what was mentioned above about the translucent, maybe you should look at the Copper colored for Orange, that's what I use.


----------



## PCA (Aug 27, 2018)

How do I know what colors are translucent it didn’t say. Thanks we figured that’s was the problem.


----------



## BraaaaapGraphics (Jul 6, 2015)

pca said:


> how do i know what colors are translucent it didn’t say. Thanks we figured that’s was the problem.


this shows the 2 translucent


----------

